# Seasonic Platinum-1000 1000W REVIEW



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

Seasonic Platinum-1000 1000 W Review - Page 1/9 | techPowerUp

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/P1000/images/psu_top_close.jpg


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice share, thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

^^you are welcome. 
another -
HARDOCP - Seasonic Platinum-1000 1000W Power Supply - Seasonic Platinum-1000 1 Kilowatt Power Supply Review


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 2, 2011)

What will be price for this here?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

Newegg.com - SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Power Supply
its 259.99$
so around 14-15k when available here?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ It might be 16-17K (not less than that considering present dollar-rupee fluctuation)


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

AX1200W Killer is Here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ It might be 16-17K (not less than that considering present dollar-rupee fluctuation)



yeah, may be.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice share. Lets see how is this priced in India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks thetechfreak


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> AX1200W Killer is Here.



Seconded.. Add another reason: easy availability.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ thanks for sharing jas


----------



## macho84 (Nov 11, 2011)

I really wish to have manual plugin of cables as this will help us to avoid extra cables lying inside the case which would eventually block flow of air. Does Corsair had this kind of setup.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ you are talking about Modular PSUs 

Corsair have Modular PSUs - their new TX M, HX and AX series are modular


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for sharing jas



you are welcome *TP*


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are talking about Modular PSUs
> 
> Corsair have Modular PSUs - their new TX M, HX and AX series are modular



Among them TX-M can't be called as modular as adding/removing a few PCI-E power cables doesn't make a PSU modular, although theoretically its modular.
As we all know HX & AX are very good (best) modular PSU avilible in Indian market. People interested in buying modular PSU, should opt for HX series PSUs, cause, their price is little bit higher than that of non-modular PSUs (TX series). AX is for those who are serious about building a killer rig.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ agreed - TX-M series can be called as semi modular psus 

BTW, here's one more review for this :
Seasonic Platinum 1000W Review


----------

